# insulin....



## learnergirl (Nov 1, 2010)

INSULIN - use of........... Hi people have joined for knowledge, Hubby and I being training for years, him more seriously obviously including local competations, he,s now talking about using insulin "nova rapid" is this sensible? does anyone know of side effects etc? From reading general websites etc sounds very dodgy and dangerous to me? thanks for any info:confused1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you can't ask for price .. edit your post .

it can be used safely if you know what your doing but .. it can be risky.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Insulin can be dangerous if used with the wrong advice, do a search on here for it. There will be some good protocol threads.

Price discussion is not allowed I'm afraid as it attracts the wrong attention but a 300iu cartridge shouldn't be giving u any financial worries!


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

First thing he should do is research it,I started insulin a few weeks back,I'm using the longer acting lantus,I feel it's alot safer since it dosent peak,check out the muscle research section,sum very good reads on it about insulin and how to use it safely,it's a very power full drug and not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just started using Slin myself, NovoRapid. Did alot of research and Q&As before even thinking about buying any in.

its from a different Forum but i got some excellent hands on advice about Slin here;

http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/12978-insulin/


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Ran that myself for the first time this year. PWO shots were very effective.


still testing the water, only started Slin a week today ago. Currently using 5iu's straight before breakfast with another 5iu's right before my 1st meal post workout. Got abit of Hypo after my 1st ever post workout meal shot, hands were shaking, alittle light headed etc, but already had dextrose tabs on hand and full box of Thorntons chocolates, mmm lol

got an absolutely mint pump when i trained chest and bi's for the 1st time while on slin. So far so good. Still early days yet.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Can be safely used if you read up and pay attention. Only had one bad hype experience on if in the early days, taught me to take it alot more seriously. Keep dextrose on had at all time, pay attention and things should be fine.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

IMO awesome if you are very lean, pointless if you are in average condition.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

the main danger with nova rapid is it's fast acting very fast

and can produce hypos stick to 3ml a time and build upslowly

main risks are hypos

now i'm diabetic so know how bad they can be

luckily i've only collapsed once with extreme low sugars and on a different insulin

but the same risks are there even for normal people


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

slin is poo! well over rated! id only ever use it with gh now.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

thetong6969 said:


> the main danger with nova rapid is it's fast acting very fast
> 
> and can produce hypos stick to 3ml a time and build upslowly
> 
> ...


  I would be more careful when making posts like that.

Shooting 3ml of slin will equal death.

3iu is what you were refering to.

Sounds stupid but i know exerienced guys that when starting of with slin got their mls and ius confused....


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

X2, I think that's the main danger with people getting their measurements mixed up,ffs 3ml=300iu,bye bye if u take that lol


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anthony83 said:


> X2, I think that's the main danger with people getting their measurements mixed up,ffs 3ml=300iu,bye bye if u take that lol


meant 3 clicks basically

i knew what i meant anyway

why i said start off slow even for me doiing carb control it can be hit and miss sometimes when theres nothing on food like eating out


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know you did mate,just as lois lane said people actualy do make that type of mistake,and I think that's what all the scare tactics r about,since it's so cheap inexperience people buy it thinking they'll get huge,with out even having the simple info on measurement conversion.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

learnergirl said:


> INSULIN - use of........... Hi people have joined for knowledge, Hubby and I being training for years, him more seriously obviously including local competations, he,s now talking about using insulin "nova rapid" is this sensible? does anyone know of side effects etc? From reading general websites etc sounds very dodgy and dangerous to me? thanks for any info:confused1:


Your other posts have all been removed.

Please don't post the same question multiple times.

L


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

in all honesty ya gotta be a mmoron to have probs with slin...its not the big bad drug every 1 spouts ...christ any popular protocol work...i prefer pre workout ...its all over when i leave gym....good shake to sip throughout work out ..just keep pack glucose sweets in poket if ya feel need for little more...simples


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im a type one diabetic and use nova rapid. Im not sure how to manipulate it to help me lose fat though.

Can someone PM me please


----------



## type 1 guy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hard Trainer said:


> Im a type one diabetic and use nova rapid. Im not sure how to manipulate it to help me lose fat though.
> 
> Can someone PM me please


x2 would like to no more

am currently on lantus and nova rapid

thanks


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi as an insulin user myself in have found diet basically reduce carbs slowly as even protein sources will put sugar levels up, if using carb use fruit. i work nights and have found just eating protein fish chicken with odd drink etc stabilizes me whereas before i was relying on carb every 3 hr break whereas now i find i'm ok as the odd apple will rise sugars 3 as for my levimir injection (twice a day) at wk ends i take as i should whereas on work nights i treat work like the gym as i am active so when i should take 6am 6pm at pm i take 5,only way i get through an active night.... hope this helps oh i dont do cardio at gym i find deadlifts work great


----------

